# Our training mistakes



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

I cannot be the only one making training mistakes, right? I figured we can talk about them here to vent, as a confessional AND to maybe prevent others from doing so. 

My numerous mistakes in all of 2 days -
1. Gustave did so well last night. But this morning when he didn't poop I put him in his crate for 15 min. Within 5 min poor guy was whining and I ignored him thinking he just wanted out. Turns out he wanted to poop.  I feel so bad for not knowing what he wanted. He ended up soiling his crate. He then tried to push the poop out so he wouldn't have to sit in it. Thank god I noticed at that point. 

2. We put his pen right next to the dishwasher. He was so scared when we ran it. Luckily I realized it in time and trained him in baby steps. Now he's OK being 2ft away from it. 

Phew, I hope I don't have a lot to add to this thread in the future. But something tells me I will. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## Summergirl73 (Sep 18, 2011)

Don't be so hard on yourself. There's no "mistakes" ...just lessons. Oh and you'll have LOTS of lessons along the way, some will be easy and others not so much  . The joys of puppy parenting! I had (and continue to have) TONS of lessons learned by Bella...and she's a year old lol!


----------



## Michie (May 19, 2012)

When I first put the door back on Falcons crate I ended up KICKING it while walking past like 84,058 TIMES the first like three days! Now he is frightened of it and I'm starting over. *le sigh*

I need to be firmer with strangers who want to pet him too. Tell them no and to let him approach them because it doesn't take much for him to be curious. He sniffs then wants to sniff their hand...but I let them pet him.  I shouldn't...since he is wary.


----------



## shellbeme (Mar 1, 2011)

Ugh, mistakes? Where do I begin? Yelling at Rocky when he went potty in the house-yea don't do that. I wish I would have been MORE open to strangers with the pups because now they are obnoxious and bark at everyone, even when we go out.

It's really difficult to take them to a dog boutique when all they want to do is bark at people. I wish I'd had people handle and pet them more as puppies. I guess Tucker isn't a lost cause because he's still very young but at this point they feed off eachother. It's really agrivating to the THAT woman with THOSE dogs.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Yes, that's a good one, being firmer with strangers. 

I also need to learn what different sounds mean i.e. regular whining from "I need to pee" whining. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## maltese#1fan (Feb 20, 2012)

Having all family members be consistent during training. I would try to do things the way were taught in puppy class and DH would do things a different way. All it did was confuse Bella.

Classic example of DH trying to get her into the Down position - 

DH: Bella, sit. Bella sit.
Bella: Looking at him with her head tilted :confused1:
Me: Uh, she's already sitting.


----------



## anirudyak (Aug 23, 2012)

Your puppy does not know what is right or wrong and he doesn't know what yelling means, just that it is scary, so yelling accomplishes nothing and will only frighten the dog, potentially creating a anxious adult dog.


----------



## Sugarstar (May 9, 2012)

You definitely aren't alone. I read so much on training and I still seem to make many mistakes. I remember the first time my puppy showed fear. I was getting some ice from our ice machine and heard a yipe and saw a flash of white fur running down the hall back to her crate. I felt so stupid for not thinking the loud noise would startle her and thought I scared her for life. Luckily our faulty ice maker solved the fear problem itself. It will spit out small pieces of ice on the floor. One my puppy realized that, it was match made in heaven. My puppy loves ice! Now she hears the ice sounds and runs toward it looking for stray ice pieces.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

Gah, I think I just trained Gustave to cry for attention. I work 9-7 so I just get to spend a few hours with him everyday. And he's always on my lap. And when I do put him down he cries so I pick him up instantly. 

SO STUPID!!!

Fixing that starting today.


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

*Leaving Gustave*



eiksaa said:


> Gah, I think I just trained Gustave to cry for attention. I work 9-7 so I just get to spend a few hours with him everyday. And he's always on my lap. And when I do put him down he cries so I pick him up instantly.
> 
> SO STUPID!!!
> 
> Fixing that starting today.


How does Gustave do when you leave him from 9-7? We also work, we both leave at 6:00 am but I'm home at 4:00 pm at the latest. Bella has done so well we actually have given her full reign of the kitchen and the living room while we are out. We always leave the tv on for her during the day along with her basket of toys. My husband is constantly worried about her being alone all day and being bored. I truly think she is doing great and love it when I come home and she meets me at the door jumping and twirling about.


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

My husband works from home so Gustave is almost never alone. He's fine if I'm not in the house. But if I am he cries if I'm doing anything that's not playing with him. 

Do you leave a potty pad in there for Bella?


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------



## ToniLWilson (Sep 11, 2012)

*Fake Grass Potty Patch*

Bella won't use the pee pad  we tried when we first brought her home. All she does is play with them and tear them up. I don't leave one out while we are gone for fear she might eat it! 
She has done exceptionally well not going potty in the house while we are at work. I have been thinking about getting the fake grass potty spot for her to use in the house while we are gone and when the weather is bad. Has anyone tried one of these? Are they worth it?


----------



## Furbabies mom (Jul 25, 2011)

Dewey tears the disposable ones up, but does fine with the washable ones!


----------



## ashleyannewells (Jul 28, 2012)

I am struggling to train my 1 year old puppy not to bark at every thing. Until I can not even carry him in my purse for him because he will bark a lot!! Please Help!!!


----------



## BethAVA8711 (Sep 19, 2012)

Somehow somewhere Ava has learned to pee outside and poo inside. I'm having a hard time training her to do both outside... She's 1.5 years old an still has accidents... Waa waa


----------



## eiksaa (Jun 8, 2012)

So hard. Right when I think Gustave's got it he has an accident in the house. 


Sent from my iPhone using PG Free


----------

